# Wrote a letter to governor and got a response!



## circuitsndaisies (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm mostly a lurker on the forum. Obviously, I am very passionate about this issue and the protection of baby boys. I am frustrated by the scenario below, and I knew I could share here and you'd all understand. It's like banging your head against a wall.

I wrote my governor a letter about Medicaid and coverage of RIC. What prompted it was a large amount of lay-offs of state employees, that he (Gov) approved a couple of months ago, due to "state budget crisis". They laid off, among many others, 20 state troopers, one of whom is a good friend. I really felt this was wrong and could have been avoided.

So I wrote a letter (I don't have it-it was email through their website, so I'm paraphrasing) stating my concerns that, in a budget crisis when numerous cuts have been made (including cuts to services covered by Medicaid, such as chiropractic), that the state would continue to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on a procedure that is not recommended by the AAP, AAFP, etc. I pointed out that 16 other states had made the decision to eliminate coverage of this procedure and said that I felt given the current "economic crisis" that our state is facing, I thought they should consider eliminating such procedures as covered ones. I made it very clear that I was only speaking of routine infant circs and not "medically necessary" ones. (Baby steps). Lastly, I pointed out that if this ONE procedure alone was eliminated they could perhaps re-allocate that money to preserve even a few of the jobs they eliminated. I couldn't find figures on how much they spent on this each year, but I included stats from other states.

I thought it was a very well worded letter. I forgot about it until I received my reply a couple days ago, via USPS. It was a personally written, two page letter. I don't have time to copy it word for word (but intend to scan a copy and will share when I do, if it's not against TOS) but essentially, I was told that Iowa Medicaid has always covered circs so they saw no reason to stop. Just because groups like the AAP don't recommend RIC, doesn't mean that all medical professionals agree with that view.

The letter said that they were (paraphrasing again) committed to providing as much coverage as possible to Iowa Medicaid recipients, even during times of financial crisis, and they didn't see it fit to reduce covered services. (but they did, they eliminated several covered services. I read the official documents, which is what prompted me to write the letter). They also included a table, which gave the amount that the state spent on circs for FY 06 to FY 09. The state share was in the neighborhood of $500k for FY 09. The total, including federal shares was $1.1 million. In this state alone. I am disgusted.

While I'm impressed that someone obviously took quite a bit of time to compose this letter, it's abysmal that they thought the "we've always done it, so we're going to keep doing it" argument was even close to sufficient. They didn't back up their position with any data. Just "some doctors think it's OK"

*sigh*


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Big sigh. That is pathetic.

You know, though, I would use this to take further action. It's the legislatures that set budgets, and the governor only signs them -- put a cover letter on it, attach the governor's letter, attach some cites from the AAP and the AMA etc. and send it to every member of the budget committee (ETA -- both committees in both houses if you have a bicameral legislature). This is exactly the kind of unthinking bureaucracy dedicated to spending money that needs to be reined in in a budget crunch. If the administration wants to spend money on cosmetic surgery for infants, what else are they wasting money on?

I'd also send your letter and packet of info to the head of whatever the equivalent of Health and Human Services is, along with whoever heads up Medicare. Just bring as much attention to it as you can. Now that you've got the hard facts and figures about how much is being spent, from the horse's mouth, publicize it!

Are there any journalists/editorial pages you can write to with the same info, get them to understand how much money is being spent to cut baby penises when state troopers are being fired? What keeps people safer and healthier, cutting baby penises and enriching doctors or keeping state troopers on the road?

Are you hooked up with NOCIRC or other anti-RIC groups in your state? Have you contacted Intact America?

I don't think you have to give up! You've done a great job so far. I think this is actually a springboard for further publicity and further action!


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow -- you got official data direct from the governor's office! Now photocopy the data, and write more letters to your state reps asking them not to spend 500K on unnecessary surgery in 2010. You can also send a copy of the data to NOCIRC and ask them to post it on their website. You are awesome!


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

The data you got alone in your letter is VERY compelling. I agree, scan it and share it with other organizations.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I agree with Quirky above! You go!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to research it and send a letter to your state officials. If just half the people who oppose RIC would take the time to write their elected officials, we might see much more progress within the movement.

Their reply really disgusts me. I can't believe they don't see a problem with dropping half a million dollars on a totally cosmetic procedure. I'm sure they know those funds could be utilized more effectively. Maybe the governor's office doesn't really have the power to change the rules. I wonder if your state has a committee of representatives who decide rules/funding for Medicaid (maybe a health and human services board or something)? Maybe you could send another letter to them?
I agree with others, please send the info to others, including your precinct congress person, anti-RIC groups, and maybe even the editor of your local paper. You can say the governor's office admitted spending x-amount on the procedure and you think the residents have a right to know. It's not like you're asking the procedure to be unavailable/illegal, but parents need to pick up the tab, not tax-payers.

Feel good about what you did. At the very least, you educated a few in your governor's office who might never have given RIC a second thought! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

A letter like the one Governor's office sent is a "smoking gun" about their ignorance. I would write letters to the editors of the large newspapers in the state (if there are any left) and include a copy of the Governor's letter. The letter would criticize the job cutting and highlight their ignorance and lack of creativity in finding sources of cuts that don't hurt the citizens of your state.

Awesome job.

You also need to send a copy to MGMBill.org for their files. They haven't ended this by their response. This is just the beginning.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
A letter like the one Governor's office sent is a "smoking gun" about their ignorance. I would write letters to the editors of the large newspapers in the state (if there are any left) and include a copy of the Governor's letter. The letter would criticize the job cutting and highlight their ignorance and lack of creativity in finding sources of cuts that don't hurt the citizens of your state.

Awesome job.

You also need to send a copy to MGMBill.org for their files. They haven't ended this by their response. This is just the beginning.











I applaud you for your efforts circuitsndaisies!


----------



## circuitsndaisies (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
Thank you for taking the time to research it and send a letter to your state officials. If just half the people who oppose RIC would take the time to write their elected officials, we might see much more progress within the movement.

Their reply really disgusts me. I can't believe they don't see a problem with dropping half a million dollars on a totally cosmetic procedure. I'm sure they know those funds could be utilized more effectively. Maybe the governor's office doesn't really have the power to change the rules. I wonder if your state has a committee of representatives who decide rules/funding for Medicaid (maybe a health and human services board or something)? Maybe you could send another letter to them?
I agree with others, please send the info to others, including your precinct congress person, anti-RIC groups, and maybe even the editor of your local paper. You can say the governor's office admitted spending x-amount on the procedure and you think the residents have a right to know. It's not like you're asking the procedure to be unavailable/illegal, but parents need to pick up the tab, not tax-payers.

Feel good about what you did. At the very least, you educated a few in your governor's office who might never have given RIC a second thought! Keep up the good work!

The reply I got was from someone at DHS, but I would have to go dig up the letter to figure out exactly what position, etc. The governors office forwarded it to someone at the DHS and had them "deal" with it. I'm considering another letter, perhaps a letter to the editor. . .Not sure. I am huge and pregnant and super busy with the holiday season, so hopefully after the beginning of the year I'll have some more time to think clearly and compose an appropriate response.

Anyone know if it's OK for me to scan and share a copy of the letter here? I would love some feedback and perhaps some ideas on what to include in my next letter.

ETA: Ron, I just saw your response and was surprised to see your name here. My husband has bought (and uses) some of your products. Thank you for what YOU do as well!


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

You can only paraphrase the letter that you recieved. To print the whole letter is against the MDC copyright rules.

I am going to move this to the activism forum.


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

This sounds inspiring! I think it is an excellent platform to really get the ball rolling. I agree a letter to the editor would be a great way to move forward to the next stage of this process! I am now going to right a similar letter to my governor!


----------

